# Breathing on a 9week old puppy?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on the new arrival. Sounds normal to me. I know a puppies heart rate is nearly double a humans also. As long as he is busy and eating well you should be in the clear.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If he has been checked by a vet and he wasnt concerned than he should be ok. Their hearts do beat faster than a humans. If you have any concerns call your vet and ask if you can bring him in to get his heart rate checked? It might make you feel better to have it checked.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember Jester's breathing being very "noticeable" when he was a pup. Don't be afraid to call you vet if you have any questions...even if you think it seems like it might be silly. I called mine all the time when I was a new puppy owner. A lot of times the staff will address your concerns right over the phone. I did this just yesterday, in fact, to ask about a skin irritation on Jester's neck and he is 14 mos. now!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*Human Breath*

I have to admit that I thought this thread was about a Human Breathing ON a Puppy. LMAO!!!! Like the others, I think it's pretty normal but call your Vet, they usually can reassure you in 1.2 seconds!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL I thought the same thing, wondering why you would breathe on a puppy! 

I am sure he is just fine, they do breathe rapidly!


----------



## Vanisland (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol I never even thought of the way the post title sounds:doh: Thanks for your answers! That makes us feel alot better!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Completely normal....


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

We got our bundle of joy today! Abbie is almost 9 weeks old now and we have just noticed since we got home that her breathing rate is HUGE. Like 120 breaths per minute sometimes when at rest. I read elsewhere that the number should be about 15-30 breaths per minute at this age - her's is 4 times as fast!!! Could this be attributed to a new environment/missing her old home/brother/family?

We'll deffo go see the vet tomorrow, but need peace of mind for tonight. Everything else indicates good health, she has done her 'business' and is currently howling for attention now that we have put her in her bed.

Any words of comfort would be appreciated.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

when you say 120 breaths per minute are you guessing/estimating? Or is the dog panting? I'm not sure what the normal would be for a 9 week old pup. I have to say that 15 breaths per minute sounds really low for a puppy this age... 15 breaths a minute is about what you or I would have as an adult human. A human infant would be in the 20 to 40 range (generally closer to 40)... just as a comparison. With such a small pup keep in mind how small their lung capacity must be. I'm pretty sure all is normal, but by all means if you are uncomfortable get it checked by the vet. Always a good idea when acquiring your new pup anyway.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Cyman1964uk,

Respiratory rate you described is very high... it should be at most 30-40...
Stress could explain it though... That is what vet will tell you.

Make sure you keep your puppy hydrated and warm, but not too hot and check its temperature, it should be around 100.5 or little more with heart rate around 180 beats a minute for puppies that old. 

Spend the night with the puppy or near her and see if she gets any sleep.
It may all be just a lot of stress, but if it won't change by tomorrow morning, take her to a vet.

Joe


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

She's doing fine ... I think my partner must have been counting in and out breaths separately. Ahem, so it was more like 60.

The vet checked her out and said all was well ... now what do we do about barking? 

Thanks again.
Simon.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy did that for the first few days too. I think it also has some to do with getting settled in. He might be a little stressed, but that will go away soon..


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

The faster breathing does sound normal. Also, we noticed a lot of hiccups when we've had puppies. That's normal too and eventually goes away. I've called the vet for many things!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your pup is doing well!! Hopefully things are starting to settle down now that she's getting used to her new home. Good luck, and thanks for the update!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

OK folks, here she is about 2 weeks after arrival. One, two, three ... everyone say AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------

